# UFC 58: USA vs Canada



## Andrew Green (Jan 10, 2006)

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=1364&zoneid=2




> Are you ready for a USA vs Canada battle? It's happening at UFC 58 most likely on March 4th from the Mandalay Bay in Las Vegas. MMAWeekly.com has learned that the rumors of a USA vs Canada card at UFC 58 are in fact true, with a minor change to the card.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Jan 10, 2006)

Well I know there is at least one Winnipeger fighting on that card!  

Although I think it is kind of silly make is a Canada vs USA thing.  We already have Freedom Fight for that.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 13, 2006)

Event Poster:


----------

